# Synch button missing!!



## olgatha (May 18, 2012)

Hi all. In my 3.3 version, I have and been using the synch button. My friend's 3.0 version, at the same place, Develop and lower right, there are two buttons, the right one is RESET and the left one is PREVIEW... Is there a way to reveal this excelent tool?

Thanks
Thanos


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 18, 2012)

When you select more than one image in the Develop Module, the "Previous" button should change to "Sync".


----------



## olgatha (May 19, 2012)

Thanks TNG. It is logical... I couldn't synch only one photo!!! You saved us alot of clicks...!!!

Thanos


----------

